# Replacing MyLink Stereo with Aftermarket



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Getting to the point of you don't like the radio that comes with the vehicle, don't buy it. Not just a radio anymore, but a large part of the alarm system and the only means to program other portions of the vehicle.

I ain't buying any vehicle with a touch or smudge screen in it. The height of stupidity, trying to hit the right icon with an extended arm on a pothole filled road. Idiots claim they are better and charge more for these pieces of crap. While in reality, a hail of a lot cheaper to manufacturer because all those switches and wiring are removed in place of a newspaper type printing operation on a piece of plastic or glass. 

If you do find a replacement, has to emulate OE or will lose all of your programming and alarm functions. These aren't radios anymore, but are computers with code stored in flashram that can corrupt. And the only way to get it reflashed is to get screwed by your dealer. 

EPA insist on getting your ECU reflashed by your dealer due emission requirements, and by some idiot that doesn't even how to operate a computer. Okay, maybe they have a point for emissions, but what does a radio have to do with emissions? All this junk I have at home that works the same way, get free updates via WiFi.

And the only reason for updates, rush to market and never get it right the first time.

Goodbye to the good ole DIN standards, another word to be in the history books, standards. Changing these so-called standards every two minutes.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If you are looking to enhance your experience with the MYLink System let me know what exactly you would like to achieve .. ie ,,Nav, adding amps , 

To what end are you looking ?


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I did the double-DIN retrofit about four months ago with Metra parts and a Clarion NX404 receiver. The NX404 was pretty disappointing, and I actually swapped it out this week for a JVC unit that's been much better, as well as getting a sub kit hooked up and new speakers. Below is a list of parts I used with a cost breakdown. 









As for the head unit only, there are a lot of things you need to consider. 

1. It's not easy. With the OnStar retention harness that also retains the upper LCD panel (GMOS-44), steering wheel control adapter (ASWC-1), and antenna adapter (40-EU55), plus the receiver harness and tons of wires, there's a lot of stuff being jammed into a small area. 

2. You have to trim down the HVAC control panel to get it to fit around a double-DIN receiver. Obviously that's not reversible. 

3. You lose the factory USB and AUX plug, and the factory mic for bluetooth calls. More wires and stuff to install to get those features back, plus a lot of aftermarket head units frankly suck for bluetooth calls with interference (the NX404 was really bad). 

4. The OnStar button on the steering wheel cannot be reprogrammed; i.e. it will always initiate OnStar "ready". Can't program that to start calls with your head unit basically with the GMOS-44 harness installed. 

Anyway, I would put much thought and research into it before thinking you can just order some parts and, throw it in, and everything will be all gravy.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

brian v said:


> If you are looking to enhance your experience with the MYLink System let me know what exactly you would like to achieve .. ie ,,Nav, adding amps ,
> 
> To what end are you looking ?


What does it take to add Nav? I have a 2015 with supposedly v2 of Mylink.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

A $ 1,000.00 Google v2 mylink and take a look for yourself ...

Do you have a 7" screen ?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Surprised at Cruchfield, last talk with them several years ago, don't change your OE radio, will have lots of interface problems and stuff won't work.

Now I see they are offering well over a hundred radios, supposing emulating the OEM radio in a price range of of 50 to over 1,300 bucks. 

Wife also wanted navigation, but in 2012 the price was 2000 bucks! First comment for what it cost to add navigation, that is about $1,995.00 too much, I know what GPS chips cost. But this is only the start of it, 200 bucks for a map update, and when you pay that much, already a year out of date.

So went to my Target store selling a 5" Garmin for under a 100 bucks on a half price sale with free lifetime map updates and live traffic information. To date received over 45 free map updates, what's this times 200 bucks.

Unsnap the left vent, made a metal bracket that slips on, no mods to it, and hard wires it to the fuse panel. Just a wire soldered to my own fuse, still have the original. This is what it looks like. 

View attachment 164697


Yep, fully reversible.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not bad Nick!


----------



## zen_ (Mar 15, 2015)

I hate to say it, but if nav is all you want, slapping in mount for a phone or Garmin type unit like Nick did really is the way to go for two reasons. One, as mentioned above, retrofitting an aftermarket head unit is an undertaking, and two, the database based nav in aftermarket head units generally sucks. That latter point may change as Android Auto and CarPlay head units become more plentiful since the nav then becomes what your phone has with voice commands, and real time data being streamed in.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

We had a cigar lighter plug in with a 15" notebook plugged into with Microsoft Streets and Maps and a GPS dongle. Wasn't very user friendly and needed a copilot to use it, and rather difficult to use if you were alone.

Smart phones are okay provided you are within WiFi or cell phone range, but kind of worthless in places we like to visit.

We also have a Dell Axim 5 with real GPS software, screen was way too small and voice drove us nuts, you are approaching State St, do not turn, drive straight ahead, for each and every block in Chicago. And when you really needed it, it would crash, had to be reloaded.

Garmin works anyway, even in the deep woods or in the Swiss Alps, and in many countries in Latin America. In Italy, had to find the nearest Hertz Rental, with no street signs nor highway markers, led us straight to it using Points of Interest, right to the front door.

Got a LMT1450 for half price, did have a micro SD slot, but only good for storing photos and only 2GB of internal RAM, not enough for the US and foreign countries. Nuvi 52, ha also half price, has 4GB of internal RAM. and plugging in a small 8GB micro SD gave me 12GB, all kinds of room for even more maps.

On a strange road, wife said she has to use the restroom, hit Points of Interest, Fuel, there is a gas station 3.6 miles ahead, can you hold it or do you want me to pull to the side of road so you can go in the trees, she said, I can hold it.

Garmin also has a 7" that will fit in my spot, ha, waiting for Black Friday. Son has OEM navigation in his vehicle, can't do anything with it until you pull over and put the gear shift in park. His new home is not even on his map, and doesn't want to lay out 200 bucks to get a one year old update. Not sure if the Cruze is the same way, but rather inconvenient, not even the copilot can use it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay guys have you all looked up a 2014 chevy cruze with a 7 in. Mylink on this site yet ?

Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Installer Tools, Do it Yourself


----------



## daffysoundz (Dec 2, 2021)

i hope a get a response here seeing the last convo was so long ago. an anyone here tell me if this unit is a good buy?










Amazon.com: SYGAV Android Radio for Chevrolet Cruze Car Stereo Touch Screen in-Dash GPS Navigation 4G Ram Audio Multimedia Player : Electronics


Buy SYGAV Android Radio for Chevrolet Cruze Car Stereo Touch Screen in-Dash GPS Navigation 4G Ram Audio Multimedia Player: In-Dash Navigation - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

